# Redoing 160 gallon tank



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

So I have just finished getting the 4" of gravel out of my tank as I am converting them all to sand. It was one heck of a project to clean all that gravel out but I think it will be well worth it. I just emptied 1/2 the water out and scooped all the gravel out. I then siphoned all the rest of the water, so as to remove all unwanted waist. Then, I filled up the tank got the filters going again and the heaters running. I am aslo doing DIY 3D backgrounds for all the tanks and tonight I just got done putting applying Drylock to the 20L tank background.

I removed all the fish and acclimated them to a holding tank and they are all doing fine. Since I only have 12 fish total I could house them very comfortable in a 50 gallon bow front.

I will post pics once all said and done, witch should be in about 4 days.

I will be restocking the 160 gallon (74" x 24" x 20"). I know 74 inches is weird but it was custom made for the guy I bought it from to fit in a certain spot. Just found out that it was 74" when I was measuring it.

Wanting to do a 3-4 species breeding setup in it. Throw your suggestions at me!! :thumb:

( I posted this in the Malawi cichlid page as well, for the restocking ideas )


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here are some of the species I am considering:
LABIDOCHROMIS HOINGI
CYPHOTILAPIA COBUE AFRA 
CYNOTILAPIA AFRA " JALO REEF"
METRIACLIMA ELONGATUS CHEWERE
METRIACLIMA SP. LONG PELVIC MDOKA

I am not saying keep them all together, just that these are a few of the species I like.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, I ran into a problem with the Drylock. It seems to just melt through the foam. Is ther any way to prevent this? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Which foam are you using?

Which Drylok are you using, water based or oil based?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oil based.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You need to use the water based product. Solvent (oil) based products melt the foam.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah I kinda figured that...... didn't realize that I got the oil based instead of the water base.

Thanks


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

So, I finally got the sand in my 160 gallon and 20g long tanks!!! Water is still a bit cloudy, but they look ten times better than with gravel!!   

Cant wait to do the 50 bow front tank!

Going back to get some water based Drylock, and will hopefully have a 3D background for the two smaller tanks done in 4-5 days.


----------

